# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  رفرنسی برای برنامه نویسی موبایل با سی شارپ

## _hosseini_

سلام
می خواستم از دوستان سئوال کنم ، رفرنسی برای برنامه نویسی موبایل با سی شارپ کسی سراغ نداره ( من داخل تاپیک سرچ کردم چیزی پیدانکردم !)

----------


## noorsoft

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...58&postcount=1

----------

